# Welke 'eye candy' moet ik installeren...

## DiLupo

Hoi allen,

Ben nu al weer een poosje bezig met het inrichten van m'n laptop met Gentoo voor AMD64. Ik heb een goeie window manager (Fluxbox) en de nodige tools (eterm, firefox, etc.) reeds geinstalleerd, maar nu vind ik het tijd voor wat eye candy...

Wat vinden jullie nu echte eye candy die thuis hoort op een Linux desktop?

Groet,

DiLupo

----------

## garo

Dat is een makkelijke vraag: geen !

Compleet nutteloze verkwisting van cpucyles en geheugen.

Maar als je echt iets wilt dan zou ik voor conky gaan, dat kan tenminste nog een beetje nuttig zijn en dat neemt niet veel resources in beslag.

----------

## Evil_dicK

http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Eye_candy  :Wink: 

Er zijn meer mogelijkheden, maar dit is al een goeie start.

Check ook zeker de rest van de wiki eens uit

----------

## DiLupo

Nou, ik vind inderdaad Conky erg kewl eruit zien (past goed bij het strakke uiterlijk van Fluxbox), alleen... Ik heb nu XDM geinstalleerd ipv telkens startx op te starten, en nu start Conky niet automatisch op... Heb 

```
conky &
```

 netjes in m'n .xsession gezet, maar het lijkt alsof alles in .xsession wordt overgeslagen... Ook 

```
xscreensaver &
```

 start namelijk niet op. Ideeën iemand?

Grt,

DiLupo

----------

## Sub Zero

Al geprobeerd om het in ~/.xinitrc te zetten?

----------

## shredz

erm... ik zou misschien zelfs beryl wille suggereren voor een maximum aan eye candy verkwiste cycles  :Wink: 

Vraag me wel af of fluxbox ermee overweg kan (of omgekeerd).

----------

## garo

 *DiLupo wrote:*   

> ... en nu start Conky niet automatisch op...

 

Fluxbox heeft de file "~/.fluxbox/startup" die dient om progs te starten bij het inloggen in fluxbox, deze file wordt (dacht ik) automatisch aangemaakt de eerste keer dat je fluxbox start en er staat standaard al wat commentaar in dat bestand dat beschrijft hoe je er commandos in moet zetten.

----------

## Zubzub

 *shredz wrote:*   

> erm... ik zou misschien zelfs beryl wille suggereren voor een maximum aan eye candy verkwiste cycles 
> 
> Vraag me wel af of fluxbox ermee overweg kan (of omgekeerd).

 

tot nu toe alleen gnome en kde  :Smile: 

----------

## DiLupo

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *DiLupo wrote:*   ... en nu start Conky niet automatisch op... 
> 
> Fluxbox heeft de file "~/.fluxbox/startup" die dient om progs te starten bij het inloggen in fluxbox, deze file wordt (dacht ik) automatisch aangemaakt de eerste keer dat je fluxbox start en er staat standaard al wat commentaar in dat bestand dat beschrijft hoe je er commandos in moet zetten.

 

Kijk, daar hebben we wat aan. Nu kan ik alleen (in verband met verhuizing) niet op m'n Gentoo box werken...

----------

## ll4e

Mocht je nog op zoek zijn:

adesklets biedt ook een hoop eye-candy. Dit zonder dependencies op kdelibs (zoals *karamba) en de gnome-libs (zoals gdesklets).

edit: Slordig van me, hierin werd het al genoemd..

----------

## CloudBolt

 *shredz wrote:*   

> erm... ik zou misschien zelfs beryl wille suggereren voor een maximum aan eye candy verkwiste cycles 
> 
> Vraag me wel af of fluxbox ermee overweg kan (of omgekeerd).

 

alleen GNOME, KDE en XFCE kunnen met beryl overweg, omdat dat DE's zijn(Desktop Environment). fluxbox is een window-manager, net als beryl, en beryl is een drop-in replacement voor GNOME's windowmanager, metacity, of die van KDE, kwin(die van XFCE weet ik zo even niet). overigens kan je beryl wel los draaien en vanuit de terminal programma's starten, maar dat is lang niet zo mooi als beryl en een DE samen.

----------

## josko

Even een eye-candy gerelateerde vraag:

Op (K)Ubuntu had ik bij het selecteren van de muis op het bureaublad een mooi, ik geloof OS X style, doorzichtig vierkantje met border.

Nu, op Gentoo heb ik de windows style (< Vista), welke alleen een dotted rand geeft.

Hoe stel ik die OS X style in?

(KDE )

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *josko wrote:*   

> Even een eye-candy gerelateerde vraag:
> 
> Op (K)Ubuntu had ik bij het selecteren van de muis op het bureaublad een mooi, ik geloof OS X style, doorzichtig vierkantje met border.
> 
> Nu, op Gentoo heb ik de windows style (< Vista), welke alleen een dotted rand geeft.
> ...

 

Dat zal wel gewoon een theme geweest zijn, misschien eens op [url]kde-look.org[/url] kijken?

----------

## josko

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

>  *josko wrote:*   Even een eye-candy gerelateerde vraag:
> 
> Op (K)Ubuntu had ik bij het selecteren van de muis op het bureaublad een mooi, ik geloof OS X style, doorzichtig vierkantje met border.
> 
> Nu, op Gentoo heb ik de windows style (< Vista), welke alleen een dotted rand geeft.
> ...

 

Tis geen theme; gebruik nu hetzelfde als toen   :Smile: 

----------

